
Survey Finds Foreign Students Aren’t Applying to American Colleges - sehugg
http://www.nbcnews.com/nightly-news/survey-finds-foreign-students-aren-t-applying-american-colleges-n738411?cid=sm_npd_nn_tw_ma
======
iiiggglll
Looks like it's this same survey[1], which was already reported a while ago in
the NYTimes[2], and when you actually look at it, contains this phrase, which
adds a little more perspective:

> 39% of responding institutions reported a decline in international
> applications, 35% reported an increase, and 26% reported no change in
> applicant numbers.

Note that it also says the "final" report will be released March 30, so expect
to see this story reported again after that.

[1] [http://www.aacrao.org/docs/default-
source/TrendTopic/Immigra...](http://www.aacrao.org/docs/default-
source/TrendTopic/Immigration/intl-survey-results-released.pdf)

[2] [https://www.nytimes.com/2017/03/16/us/international-
students...](https://www.nytimes.com/2017/03/16/us/international-students-us-
colleges-trump.html)

~~~
sushruth
I would be very interested to know what the overall change is as a whole.

------
exar0815
Why should I enroll in a US college? I mean, I get probably the best education
as an engineer for free, not counting that the scope and orientation of an
american bachelors degree is more like german abitur than a bachelors degree
here.

To clarify: Most countrys have cheaper high education. That's probably the
thing you should fix First.

